# Suicide?



## Hero X (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys.. I was only flipping through youtube.. and I've seen several videos (Real ones) talking about people committing suicide. Personally, I feel rather bad about it, even though I have tried it before.. I just want to see how many people here know of someone who did (or has tried to) commit suicide. I know a few people...
Here is just one big quote form my fellow AMV maker, he allowed me to quote him on this.


			
				Breedo said:
			
		

> Creator: Breedo
> AMV Name: Wave Good Bye
> Music: Manowar - Courage
> About the Video: I dedicate this AMV to Kaniche, Who took committed suicide the 21st of October 2006, Only 13 years old. She had a troubling life, everyday she had to stand people in school and in her neighbourhood, who tried to make her feel bad about herself and I've no idea why. She also told me her boy friend had died, so she had lots of pressure on her, this world was her hell, and she couldn't stand it and I can't blame her, this world IS shit. I once I got to know about her suicide thoughts, I tried make her understand that there's always hope, she should have known she had WAY more worth than those bastards making her feel like that. They made her create the illusion that no one cared, it's that illusion I want to break in this AMV. In this AMV I tell how we can't do as others may want, that we can't give up, that we has to fight on no matter what and prove for her, that there's always hope. With really sad music and some Bey battles we'll never forget, I create the memorial that's going to tell about how we for now wave good bye and leave our hand held high! R.I.P Kaniche, WE ALL CARE and we will ALL miss you.



To be honest, this is very similar to myself. Both this person, and myself have gone through this. Plus more stuff. I feel bad for this person more so than me. If you want the link to the AMV he made for her here it is. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLP_0-OYe24

Another one, would be one of my closets friends. They had been there for me through the good times and the bad. She and our other friend were always helping me, and me them. After having stress from school and her closest friend in Alberta died that one day last year she had tried to commit suicide via overdose of a lot of medication. I tried to help her that day, but it was no use. With permission of my parents, I was with her in the hospital until she came back to us. We were lucky to have her with us today and I made her a promise to help her with anything she needed. I never want to go through that experience again.

ANOTHER one of my friends nearly died in the hospital because the doctors screwed up when he was in surgery for his kidney, so with his current ex girlfriend, they had been going out at the time. Because he wasn't out of the hospital in some time.. She had decided to end the relationship. That struck him hard. After he was out of the hospital and returned to school, he heard about the news and boy, was that hard. He tried to commit suicide the same way as my other friend did. Overdosing. After awhile he woke up and he was in the hospital being monitored for awhile, but he was released with what people call "Happy Pills". Same thing with my other friend, she too got happy pills. Since then, the bitch that made him suicidal has kept her space from him.

My personal experience was in Grade 7. Life was hell back in that year. I had a LOT of people hating on me. Even the teachers. Every singe day I was threatened and beaten around until I had been on the ground bleeding. The principal didn't do fuck-all to help of course. He was only there for the money. (Greedy bastard.) So every day I came home, not even saying a word, went to my room and locked myself away. Never came out unless it was for food. 
FLASH FORWARD TO GRADE 8
Life was worse than. By the time it was... mid October, I had over half the school beating me. It didn't take long until I gave up. I had gotten into a gang beat of quite a number of people. Not even the teachers came near. And we're talking East Side Saint John here. So a few days after that I got fed up with the constant torture and mocking. In the neighborhood there was this cliff everyone called "Red Rock". To be honest, I don't know how tall it was, but it was tall enough for me. I didn't tell my mother where I was going, just our for a while. I knew my best friend wasn't home, so I left the suicide letter to him with a few things in it. He told me that his parents called him and gave it to him before he found me, but I don't know what happened honestly. Anyway, I went up on top of Red Rock which was a little ways away from the neighborhood, so I knew no one would know I had jumped. Yes, I jumped off Red Head Rock, and to my failure I hit a tree, breaking my left arm and badly scratching my right one, got quite a few knicks on my body, and my right leg was badly hurt as well. Now I didn't hit the ground really hard, which really sucked since The big branch I hit broke my fall. I lied there thinking 'Why can't I just die in peace?' over and over again until my friend came along. He seen me lying there, and I was surprised he could even lift me up. Bu he tried to take me home without much pain to me, but half way there I felt a lot of pain so he set me down. He told me he would be back and he got my mother driving up in the car to where I was and I was taken to the hospital. 
FLASH FORWARD TO LAST DAY IN HOSPITAL
I had spent a good few weeks in the hospital recooperating from the damages I did to my body. They asked why I did it a million times before, but I refused to tell them. All I said was that I'd rather be there instead of at school. I knew school was a law, but I just didn't like it. Finally, after awhile of being bothered I told them, but nothing really happened. It went back to the same old routine.
FLASH FORWARD TO TWO MONTHS LATER
Sitting on the bus, as usual, coming home form a horrible day some jerkoff was bothering me, so I threatened him. He wanted to fight so I just accepted. For revenge purposes, I had my carved marker stick named "Death Blade" (Irony, right?) with me as I went into the fight. He kid started to kick me around, so I uncovered Death Blade and he ran for his life. I chased after him and beat him down, not killing him, but breaking a few bones. Some kid was recording so I had the police after me. I really didn't care. I told the cops what happened (and goes to show, bullying IS illegal) and they sided with me. They took me in for some one-on-one time with one of their workers and I spilled everything. I didn't have all the names, but they did tell me they had a few things on some of them which I was glad of. But afterwards, my mother actually decided to move back out to my hometown (or at least the valley that it's in) after awhile. I left before lunch, so just before I left I told off a few of those assholes and said goodbye to some of my friends that I had. I had just gotten a girlfriend too. We had started as rivals in school, then at the my last dance there, she wanted to date me. That night is when my mother told me that someone wanted to buy the house. After a long time of misery, I found someone to be happy with. I didn't want to tell her, but I knew I had to. Since then, she's hated me. But I've gotten over it. I've had a few other girls since then, only one that was special to me but things went well. The only thing is now, my body can't take mental nor physical stress that well anymore. After that horrid experience, would anyone blame me that I would want to do it?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 20, 2010)

Rather that start a discussion on who did or didn't and why, let's just sum it up with: *don't*.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 20, 2010)

TL;DR


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 20, 2010)

uber tl;dr, OP

On the subject, I have very little experience with suicidal people, but my mentor/good friend took his life five years ago this July so I can't say I'm a stranger either.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Nobody wants to talk like this about suiciding.
Those are life problems and personal information that might hurt somebody's feelings.
Although of that, anything that comes here doesn't leave.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 20, 2010)

Shenzi has had issues with that before, but she seems to be okay now. But her mom recently overdosed on Prozac. Yay dysfunctional families.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 20, 2010)

why the hell would you bring this up? and nowadays, who hasn't tried...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 20, 2010)

Kids seem to be the most frequent suicides, which, to every adult, seems incredibly stupid and wasteful because middle and high school just doesn't matter at all later in life.  Even relationships; high school girl- or boyfriends are for practice, and that's it, so killing yourself over one of them is about like killing yourself for losing at a video game.
But if you try to tell high- or middle-schoolers that, there's nothing you can do to make them understand, because at that point in life, me, myself, and I are the most important people in the entire world.
Really, all I can say is, if there's a problem, try to solve it instead of running away.  Be creative.  You know?  If your principal is an ass, pay attention to him until you have enough evidence to get him canned.  If kids are constantly attacking you, try to imagine why that might be and correct your behavior.  Honestly, I've heard a lot of stories about kids being bullied who actually ended up as best friends with the bully.  Sometimes it was through beating the snot out of them, sometimes it was through outsmarting them... basically you just try to earn their respect somehow.  You know?  Screw your principles if they're going to get you killed, right?
Anyway, the point is, suicide is the easy solution, which means that it's the solution with the fewest benefits, so you should try other options first.  Like, _all_ the other options.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember I had called this ne kid who was really ticking me off, and I threatened that I'd beat him to a blood pulp if I ever me him in a dark allyway.  I almost had the police called on me.  The look my mom gave me afterward...  I went downstairs to the kitchen and I took out a knife.  I looked at it and my writs, comtiplating letting myself bleed out.  But then, I thought of all the people that loved me, and the plans I had and how it would hurt alot to do that, and I put the knife away and just went upstiars for a while and sulked.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why the hell would you bring this up? and nowadays, who hasn't tried...



^

Really now, who hasn't?  :[


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't.


----------



## mapdark (Jan 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why the hell would you bring this up? and nowadays, who hasn't tried...



I never tried.
But i'm an atheist , I don't believe in afterlife.

So what would be the use of killing myself?


----------



## Redregon (Jan 20, 2010)

i would wager that everyone here either knows someone who tried but didn't die, knows someone that did or thought of it themselves.

life can be a real shithole if you let it get to you... but it can also be awesome if you let it. it's never going to be perfect the way things are going atm, but, if you think about it, those that end their lives will never know what their lives could have been like after they were able to make it through that dark part of their life. 

i will be honest, i've tried a long time ago... back when i was still a child unable to "handle" life's issues... but, you know what? despite the wakeup call that i consider it to be, if i had actually succeeded, i would never have known going to college, i would never have known meeting my partner, i would never have known all the brilliant days (hell, even some of the grey days) that happened since then. 

sometimes it seems like things are going to hell and the hurt inside can be a real load to bear sometimes... but i can say with 100% certainty that it will always get better (cause, when you're rock bottom, you can only go up.)

... and as cheesy as it sounds to some, my faith has really helped me when things have gotten bleak. not like being saved by heebus or whatever, more hindu/eastern/celtic mixed up with a dash of salt and pepper. my reasoning? well, i believe in a sort of reincarnation. you keep coming back until you learn the lessons you were meant to learn in this life. if you take the easy way out and end your life, is there a guarantee that you won't face similar stuff in the next life? i don't believe so.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 20, 2010)

I almost did, but then I realized it was about something stupid-- and then, that suicide itself is stupid.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 20, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> I almost did, but then I realized it was about something stupid-- and then, that suicide itself is stupid.


 
TRUE DAT


----------



## Conker (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like the OP should have named himself An Hero instead of Hero X

:V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

All I'll say is yes, I have had experience with people attempting suicide, but not succeeding. 

First one I remember was a friend of moms who tried overdosing after her marriage fell apart. Mom had to try to get her to tell mom over the phone where she was and mom had to go out in thick fog to neighbouring town to find her and take her to hospital.

Second one I remember was a friend of mine who had split up with his GF at the time, and tried to drive his car off a nearby cliff, he was stopped by his sister who stepped out in front of the car.

Third time was when I was living in a youth hostel and a girl there took an OD of paracetamol I believe, I have no idea why she did it, she was a nice enough girl, though I believe there was some family issues. Staff obviously wouldn't divulge to much info and it was staff who called an ambulance which drove straight past the fucking hostel >.<

fourth time was when an online friend (Who I have met in person twice and plan to meet again maybe this year) who slit his wrist(s), he wouldn't of called an ambul;ance for himself if I hadn't said I was gonna do the same thing. Which I probably woukld have as I wasn't very stable myself back then.

Fifth time is the most recent when my best friend broke up with his bitch of a GF he tried an OD of paracetamol. Though he is fine now and has a new GF. 

I could count a number of times I have had online friends threaten it but they are still here and I have no idea whether or not they did try it or not.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 20, 2010)

whats a marker stick


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah um, I might be able to understand why a survivor of the Holocaust might try or desire to commit suicide. But...these kids from middle class suburbia who get called names, can't get dates, forget to do their homework, don't have a 80gb or higher iPOD or iPhone, or can't go to conventions due to parents who don't let their kids spend their hard-earned money on stupid crap while they just sit at home day after day in their rooms writing emo poetry and playing Pokemon--yeah, sorry, QQ cry more. Grow some balls and stop whining. Seriously. Like 99% of the world has it waaaay harder than you.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 20, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Shenzi has had issues with that before, but she seems to be okay now. But her mom recently overdosed on Prozac. Yay dysfunctional families.


Don't talk about my family beeyotch. D:<


But yeah, that whole "mom attempting suicide" thing threw me off guard.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Yeah um, I might be able to understand why a survivor of the Holocaust might try or desire to commit suicide. But...these kids from middle class suburbia who get called names, can't get dates, forget to do their homework, don't have a 80gb or higher iPOD or iPhone, or can't go to conventions due to parents who don't let their kids spend their hard-earned money on stupid crap while they just sit at home day after day in their rooms writing emo poetry and playing Pokemon--yeah, sorry, QQ cry more. Grow some balls and stop whining. Seriously. Like 99% of the world has it waaaay harder than you.



There's more than just that.

Not to mention that the "oh everyone else has it so much harder than you" argument does jack shit in these cases.

Shit hurts /more/ and shit is for some reason a lot harder to deal with than normal, at least in cases like my own.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> There's more than just that.
> 
> Not to mention that the "oh everyone else has it so much harder than you" argument does jack shit in these cases.
> 
> Shit hurts /more/ and shit is for some reason a lot harder to deal with than normal, at least in cases like my own.



Well make a case and persuade me instead of making erroneous and unsubstantiated statements.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Srly suicide is weak.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Well make a case and persuade me instead of making erroneous and unsubstantiated statements.



Erroneous?  It's just how some people are.

Not everyone is a happy-go-lucky kind of person.  Not everyone can always be completely content.  Even if you do have a lot of shit, a lot of toys/games/physical goods, there can still be some kind of, well, emptiness.  For some reason that emptiness just can't be filled and what it takes to fill it just seems completely out of reach and some people out of those take it to an extreme.

Depressed individuals seem to be like this the most.  I personally feel like utter shit if I get anything lower than 97% on something in school to the point of inflicting self-injury.  Stupid?  Maybe.  The more people say how much everyone else has it oh so much worse the more I want to off myself because I feel that much more insignificant.  That's how I personally function and I know I'm not alone.  Statements like that just don't help some people and ends up having an adverse effect.

But who cares, right?

I know I'm bringing my own cases into this (though not much of one due to personal reasons) but it's a case nonetheless.  I've tried medication and therapy but the feeling just doesn't go away.  I have been feeling a lot better, though.

Of course I'm just a weak-minded fool to ever consider self harm or contemplate suicide, so...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Srly suicide is weak.



get out tha way
im posting here

I know two people who committed suicide successfully.
And a couple others that attempted without success.


----------



## Gight (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it odd that I just noticed that it was "_Ratte_", Not "_Ratte*L*_"?

Sorry for always misreading your name...


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2010)

Gight said:


> Is it odd that I just noticed that it was "_Ratte_", Not "_Ratte*L*_"?
> 
> Sorry for always misreading your name...



RATTELSNAKE


----------



## Catte (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Well make a case and persuade me instead of making erroneous and unsubstantiated statements.


You're cool.


----------



## Gight (Jan 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> RATTELSNAKE



... What?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> get out tha way
> im posting here
> 
> I know two people who committed suicide successfully.
> And a couple others that attempted without success.


That's sad :c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Yeah um, I might be able to understand why a survivor of the Holocaust might try or desire to commit suicide. But...these kids from middle class suburbia who get called names, can't get dates, forget to do their homework, don't have a 80gb or higher iPOD or iPhone, or can't go to conventions due to parents who don't let their kids spend their hard-earned money on stupid crap while they just sit at home day after day in their rooms writing emo poetry and playing Pokemon--yeah, sorry, QQ cry more. Grow some balls and stop whining. Seriously. Like 99% of the world has it waaaay harder than you.



We are not just talking about suicidal emo kids here ya know.



Suzaba said:


> Well make a case and persuade me instead of making erroneous and unsubstantiated statements.



When you become depressed and have the thoughts depressed people have, you might understand a why some people suffering depression want to, try to and even succeed in committing suicide.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When you become depressed and have the thoughts depressed people have, you might understand a why some people suffering depression want to, try to and even succeed in committing suicide.



^

sure is a lei-lani argument in here


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 20, 2010)

I love when people throw the "suicide is for the WEAK" spiel. It has to take balls to actually do it with enough certainty to not fail.. or else a deranged state of mind. And that's why it goes beyond the simple view of "Well, someone is starving in the street right now, while someone else's father just got shot in another place. So you should be happy and grateful!"

Only one person in the world has suffered the worst possible fate to the worst degree. So is every other person's experience null and void?

Yeah, we have drive-thru's and air conditioning. It's so convenient. People generally agree that wealth and conveniences don't bring you happiness for a reason though.

The usual recommendations: Better diet, exercise, find some music you enjoy, pick up a hobby.
The only problem is finding the drive to actually do anything like that.

In your case, OP, I'd say just look to what you can do with the future circumstances. A fresh start can be a very good thing, while being equally difficult. Things definitely get better after high school, heh. Like Renard said, the things that effect and surround you now will be so much less overwhelming in hindsight. I recommend a well balanced cynical sense of humor, while seeking to improve yourself in whatever way you would like to. And at least you won't have the drama and conflicts that were going on at your old home.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ^
> 
> sure is a lei-lani argument in here


I FUCKING HATE YOU ^____________________________________^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I love when people throw the "suicide is for the WEAK" spiel. It has to take balls to actually do it with enough certainty to not fail.. or else a deranged state of mind. And that's why it goes beyond the simple view of "Well, someone is starving in the street right now, while someone else's father just got shot in another place. So you should be happy and grateful!"
> 
> Only one person in the world has suffered the worst possible fate to the worst degree. So is every other person's experience null and void?
> 
> ...



I think most of us have heard this said too "Suicide is the cowards way out".


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 20, 2010)

It barely skimmed across my mind once when I was having a low point, it  was mostly a bluff. Life got better.
I know one person online who I've also met irl who had ODed before, and was saved, but he also claimed he was going to again. He's still alive and fine. I know others online too, aside from the ones here, who also had such thoughts. Last, I know people irl who have had their friends succeed.
It's stupid.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Yeah um, I might be able to understand why a survivor of the Holocaust might try or desire to commit suicide. But...these kids from middle class suburbia who get called names, can't get dates, forget to do their homework, don't have a 80gb or higher iPOD or iPhone, or can't go to conventions due to parents who don't let their kids spend their hard-earned money on stupid crap while they just sit at home day after day in their rooms writing emo poetry and playing Pokemon--yeah, sorry, QQ cry more. Grow some balls and stop whining. Seriously. Like 99% of the world has it waaaay harder than you.



When I attempted suicide it wasn't because I hated the world, it was because I hated myself. The "you don't have anything to real to complain about" only made me hate me more.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> When I attempted suicide it wasn't because I hated the world, it was because I hated myself. The "you don't have anything to real to complain about" only made me hate me more.



There are many reasons people contemplate suicide. 

They could be under a lot of pressure in their life, bills, debts, relationship bust ups etc etc. Some people find it harder to cope with everyday stresses than others.

I have sat at this computer many times and talked people out of suicide. 

I have been depressed to the point I had suicidal thoughts, even gone as far as to get a kitchen knife and play with it, but I had friends online who talked me out of it. I eventually snapped myself out of that depression and to be honest during that time I was depressed I felt normal, I didn't know I had problems, it isn't untill I think back to that point five years ago and I realize that I did have some problems in my head. It was my family and online friends that kept me going back then. anyway I have not been down that road since despite all the shite that gets thrown at me. I came out with a much stronger will and mind.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Of course I'm just a weak-minded fool to ever consider self harm or contemplate suicide, so...



seriously, i really do suggest you find a psychiatrist or maybe a support group. yeah, i know, people rag on cutters a lot but in the end, it is something that can be dealt with. 

not saying this to troll, saying it from one whom used to self-harm himself to someone that does, i can be dealt with but you have to ask for the help. it's not going to come to you out of the blue (unless someone catches you and throws you in the bin... but you probably don't want that to happen.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Redregon said:


> seriously, i really do suggest you find a psychiatrist or maybe a support group. yeah, i know, people rag on cutters a lot but in the end, it is something that can be dealt with.
> 
> not saying this to troll, saying it from one whom used to self-harm himself to someone that does, i can be dealt with but you have to ask for the help. it's not going to come to you out of the blue (unless someone catches you and throws you in the bin... but you probably don't want that to happen.)



She said she tried therapy.


----------



## Isen (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually seriously considered it a while ago.  I still think about probably more than is normal or healthy.

I decided one day that if there ever came a time that I seriously felt suicidal and counseling didn't help, I would sell most of my stuff and leave.  I'd go somewhere and try to find a job helping people in some way.  Get a change of scenery do something useful with myself.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> She said she tried therapy.



i read that... not all therapies are the same. if one shrink doesn't work, find another... and keep doing so until you find one that works for you.

self-improvement is never an easy thing, you kinda have to work at it and it takes time (often many years.) reason i suggest this? though she's feeling okay now, what if her living situation changes or she undergoes a stressor that she's not able to cope with? i deal with the same and similar things with my anxiety... as much as i may be prepared to cope with my stressors and triggers, there's always going to be a day at some point where one will slip past my defences... same kinda thing goes for these sorts of things.


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2010)

Suicide is pretty funny. Feel free to kill yourself, I dun care.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 20, 2010)

I've thought about it from time to time...then I snap back into reality, realize how cowardly it would've been of me to do it, and selfish, considering the hurt I would've put on others (family, friends, etc).

Saying that, I've only thought about it here and there. The more I think about it, the more I want to slap myself for even considering it. This is especially so after my closest friend attempted suicide just a few weeks back. The would is still fresh on his wrist.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm going to speak from 15 years of experience in this matter.

Don't do it. It's not a way out.  Just think of the people that have tried it and how you felt when you found out they tried to kill themselves.  Also, the overdosing will mess up your body, and cutting leaves scars that last for decades.  Do you really want a failing liver and never be able to wear a teeshirt again when you're 25?

See the move as a fresh start as well, and try to get a professional to speak to.  Yes, you are mentally and physically drained, and who wouldn't be after all that crap?  That's completely understandable.  You're going to need some time to recharge, and you're probably going to be depressed.  Just because you're in highschool doesn't mean that what you're feeling is invalidated by that fact.  Trust me, it's better to take care of it now then when you're living on your own and having to take care of your own bills.

What people who don't have depression fail to realise is that it's a fight every damn day.  You have good days and bad days.  Seriously though, speak to a doctor or a school councillor about getting some help.  The silver lining of this whole thing is that you're young, so you'll bounce back faster then those of us who are older and dealing with the same crap.  The last thing you need to do is let it fester for years.  

Also, when all else fails, use the kids help phone.

*hugs* Good luck to you *S*


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 21, 2010)

I still don't see how people fail to kill themselves the first time. It just seems like killing yourself would be one of the easier things to do in life. If you can't get that right...


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I still don't see how people fail to kill themselves the first time. It just seems like killing yourself would be one of the easier things to do in life. If you can't get that right...



Accidents happen.  Even with suicide attempts :/


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 21, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Accidents happen.  Even with suicide attempts :/



I don't know, it is kind of hard to mess up jumping off a tall building... 

Also relevant tip: If you are ever going to shoot yourself, make sure you get _both_ sides of your brain. People miss that way, seriously.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 21, 2010)

Wall of text is a wall.

All I have to say is: Suicide is bad. Mmmkay.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I don't know, it is kind of hard to mess up jumping off a tall building...
> 
> Also relevant tip: If you are ever going to shoot yourself, make sure you get _both_ sides of your brain. People miss that way, seriously.



I'm pretty sure you can still mess that up


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

I accidentally a suicide attempt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I don't know, it is kind of hard to mess up jumping off a tall building...
> 
> Also relevant tip: If you are ever going to shoot yourself, make sure you get _both_ sides of your brain. People miss that way, seriously.



It's called a hospital, they make you better when you get a booboo.

Seriously though some "failed" attempts are because someone has come along and saved that persons life. Also you have people who set out to commit suicide but chicken out of it. Some people self harm and attempt suicide either for attention or a subtle cry for help.

There is a number of reasons why people try it and fail it.


Also I suggest a 12 gauge shotgun pointed upwards in the mouth, wont much of a head left after that.


----------



## Malkheus (Jan 21, 2010)

If one wanted suicide don't do it while hesitating about it.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I don't know, it is kind of hard to mess up jumping off a tall building...
> 
> Also relevant tip: If you are ever going to shoot yourself, make sure you get _both_ sides of your brain. People miss that way, seriously.



see, this is a very common misconception about suicide and the people contemplating it.

most people that want to commit suicide tend to feel like they have nowhere else to turn and nobody else to go to. see, when you're just thinking about doing it, it seems pretty simple; take some pills, cut your arms up, jump from a building or subway platform... but, when they actually go to do it, most times their sense of self preservation will kick in and make them seriously doubt the deed either right before or during. basically, their mind will go "wait, maybe i don't really want to" and that doubt usually leads them to seek help from wherever they can. that's why of all the suicides attempts that happen, maybe 10% of them succeed. 

it's not that they're trying to end their lives per-se, it's that they feel they have nowhere else to turn and ending their lives seems like the only way they can alleviate the hurt inside. once they try, they will practically beg someone, anyone, for help... cause, that little, teensy doubt in their minds as to wether it's the right thing to do tends to override their desire to actually do the deed.


----------



## Korex (Jan 21, 2010)

I would never waste my life for such a thing...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 21, 2010)

People who suicide have lost the game.
They were either under pressure or incredibly weak/fag/stupid/lonely/unusual/dramatic.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Korex said:


> I would never waste my life for such a thing...



I couldn't either, yes, I often feel my life is full of shit and that I am not going anywhere fast and that everything is against me, but I don't have the bollocks to end my life, I just deal with any issues as and when they arise in the best way that I can.



CynicalCirno said:


> People who suicide have lost the game.
> They were either* under pressure or incredibly weak/fag/stupid/lonely/unusual/dramatic.*



There are a number of reasons why people want to commit suicide, I agree with the reasons you stated here but I think I can add to it. Some people try it when they loose a loved, or someone else they are close too because they feel they can not go on without them. 

Pressure? I am often under pressure, I often get moments where I sit here wondering why I bother and wondering why I don't just end it, I feel exceptionally down and upset, pissed off with everything and I noticed this normally happens if I bottle things up, when a number of things happen that are not good and I don't vent anywhere. 

I have found that when I hit one of these moods all I need to do is vent it somewhere. Sometimes I vent to close friends online, sometimes I'll make a random thread in R+R about something, either way I certainly feel better after a vent.

As for weak? Yes some people are weaker than others, some people have a weaker will than others, but everyone is different, I went into deep depression five years ago which lasted a year or so, no meds, didn't see a doctor cause I felt I was fine, but I pulled through it with help from friends and family and I also came out a lot stronger, my point here is, when some people go into depression or attempt suicide and fail, they either come to the senses or come out a stronger person.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As for weak? Yes some people are weaker than others, some people have a weaker will than others, but everyone is different, I went into deep depression five years ago which lasted a year or so, no meds, didn't see a doctor cause I felt I was fine, but I pulled through it with help from friends and family and I also came out a lot stronger, my point here is, *when some people go into depression or attempt suicide and fail, they either come to the senses or come out a stronger person*.



i have to agree with this one wholeheartedly. 

in a sense, those that contemplate it or try it are (admittedly) terribly short sighted. not suggesting this as a weakness of character in any way, but it can be difficult to look to the future when all you have is something that's making you dwell on what is or what's happened to cause the troubles. and i will say it here, though i do strongly suggest that those that have contemplated it to seek help (wherever that is) i understand that it's almost insanely hard to actually ask for help until it's "too late." 

we are a stubborn lot, the human race. it's almost like we're hard wired to never admit to a weakness (and you can even see that here on this forum how a lot of people are loathe to admit that a view they hold may be wrong or incorrect or whatever. flamewars happen for a lot of those reasons.) but, in the grander scheme, i have come to the realization that it's not a sign of weakness to ask for help, it's actually a sign of a stronger person. to be able to put all those idiotic "gotta be strong" ideals that are drilled into our heads and actually admit when we're not able to handle what life is throwing at us.

and another thing, if you think about it... when you're facing down your mortality, it can really make what you have all the more awesome. hell, when i snapped my head out of the whole suicidal thoughts thing, the sun kinda felt like it was shining brighter, the air was sweeter... basically, i really learned how to value and treasure the life we have and to fully learn to appreciate the things we DO have.

sorry for the pollyanna ranting goodness, now back you your regularily scheduled programming.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jan 21, 2010)

In before "suicide is bad/weak/WRONG/evil/stupid/etc."
Oh wait...


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 21, 2010)

I myself have not tried to suicide but I have coach people out of suiciding. Where I have just been doing my own thing and I would enter the room at the right time or just be walking and see someone on the rails. but suicide is something that should not be dealt with lightly. trying to how someone got to that point and how to fix the problem.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I love when people throw the "suicide is for the WEAK" spiel. It has to take balls to actually do it with enough certainty to not fail.. or else a deranged state of mind.



Especially seeing how actually easy it is to die. I mean phisiologically of course. And yet so many people fail it. It says how hard it is to overcome the self-preservation instincts.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 21, 2010)

Suicide just makes you looks selfish. Why kill yourself and let the others have to either have a funeral or hide your body?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Especially seeing how actually easy it is to die. I mean phisiologically of course. And yet so many people fail it. It says how hard it is to overcome the self-preservation instincts.



Generally, you can classify suiciders into two groups: people who _want_ to take their life and will do it properly and people who have problems and need attention, but don't really want to take their lives. It's a cry for help, basically.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> people who _want_ to take their life and will do it properly



<evilada>: Best suicide plan ever
<mcm310>: what is it?
<evilada>: you go up to the top of a roof
<evilada>: string piano wire tight across the front edge at neck level
<evilada>: tie a cord to your foot and the other end to the building so that you'll be above sidewalk level when its fully stretched
<evilada>: then you put super glue on your hands
<evilada>: and put your arms around the front of the wire and then back to touch your head
<evilada>: then you lean forward, so the piano wire cuts your neck but not your elbows
<evilada>: when the cord goes taut, youll be hanging upside down with no head....except your head will be in your outstretched arms thanks to gravity and the glue, staring at someone upside down and spewing blood everywhere.
<evilada>: And some poor bastard will be traumatized for LIFE.
<mcm310>: i dont think i can be your friend anymore


:V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Suicide just makes you looks selfish. Why kill yourself and let the others have to either have a funeral or hide your body?



Why the hell would anyone "hide" the body of someone who commited suicide?


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 21, 2010)

There's some weird people out there. o..o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> There's some weird people out there. o..o



I think most of us already know that. lol


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Also I suggest a 12 gauge shotgun pointed upwards in the mouth, wont much of a head left after that.


This threads bringin up some creepy ass memories.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> This threads bringin up some creepy ass memories.



I know many ways to successfully commit suicide.

Ummm did I say something that brought back unwanted memories? o.o


----------



## Yrr (Jan 21, 2010)

Standing on the Eiffel tower, I noticed their anti-suicide measures were a bit shit, and that I could jump off, had I wanted to.

I then had a really vivid daydream of actually doing it.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know many ways to successfully commit suicide.
> 
> Ummm did I say something that brought back unwanted memories? o.o


Yeah the shotgun comment reminded me of ma cousin. Sawed off shotgun in
her mouth. Definitely took half the head. I got that image burned into ma
memory. Ma poor uncle was so panicked he actually tried CPR on her till
we pulled him away. But don't fret, that was some ten years ago. I'm over it
well enough.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Ma poor uncle was so panicked he actually tried CPR on her till
> we pulled him away.



Oh wow XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 21, 2010)

Generally suicide is very very traumizing if it succeeds.
Especially if it's a very random person, which either didn't look like it suffered from will damage or was very odd.
Then the creativity comes, and if it's not so very oridinary it's very freaky.
And now the ghostly effect comes with insanity.

I have quite a willpower, if I can survive such a mass of information.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Yeah the shotgun comment reminded me of ma cousin. Sawed off shotgun in
> her mouth. Definitely took half the head. I got that image burned into ma
> memory. Ma poor uncle was so panicked he actually tried CPR on her till
> we pulled him away. But don't fret, that was some ten years ago. I'm over it
> well enough.



ah...Sorry about that. If I had known I wouldn't of said it....


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 21, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I still don't see how people fail to kill themselves the first time. It just seems like killing yourself would be one of the easier things to do in life. If you can't get that right...



Reflexes. 

There are reflexes that stop a person from striking themselves, jumping off things and consuming poison. 

You can overcome this reflexes with strong self-control, but that's rare. Instead, they do things like pull back the knife at the last moment leaving a non-fatal wound, vomit up the poison they took or angle the gun away slightly so that it only leaves them blind and crippled rather than dead. 

Other times people underestimate the robustness of their own body. They don't realize how much it takes to die. They bleed out then loose consciousness before they can do a proper job. 

I was saved by ignorance. I didn't know how to poison myself. Drinking "Draino" would probably have worked, but goddamn that would taste nasty.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i read that... not all therapies are the same. if one shrink doesn't work, find another... and keep doing so until you find one that works for you.



I can't even afford to get my teeth checked.  I can't afford medication (I can't swallow it, either) and it's getting to the point where I can't afford school lunch.  How the hell am I going to afford a psychologist/psychiatrist?  I can't.

I will say, too, that for people thinking "oh you're just fine" or some shit: there is always more to the story.

I hate living where I live.  My mom is a fucking house tyrant and my stepdad is a stupid cunt.  My real dad is a racist/sexist ex cocaine snorter/pothead/alcoholic that hates everything.  To them everything I do is wrong or is sub-par.  Oh yeah they like my grades BUT SHIT I SURE SUCK AT DOING EVERYTHING ELSE IN LIFE.  DAMN, WHY DO I KEEP FUCKING UP?  IT'S JUST ME AND NOBODY ELSE.

I can't do the dishes correctly, I can't sweep the floor correctly, so shit, they make me do 90% of the housework just to bitch that I'm not doing it right.  I do a lot for my household and it's pretty rare if I get so much as a thank-you.  Shit, right now I'm babysitting and getting nothing for it.  My life revolves around my mom and what she wants me to be: an overly feminine little girl with the obedience of a dog.  I've seriously been scolded for being duck-footed instead of having straightened feet.  I would have my head down when I walked when I was younger because I have a huge inferiority complex.  I didn't want to be seen.  What happened?  My mom tells me I walk like an ape.  My mom is pretty much the reason why I hate being here.  No, I'm not exaggerating.

It may not seem like much to any of you, but having to accommodate yourself to be everything you just can't be is stressful, tiring, and depressing.  It just is.  I've tried to be what she wanted me to be, as well as with my father and his family, but I'm just not a submissive little housewife.  I'm quiet, sure, but I will fucking fight.  Mom knows this and I think that's why she's trying to turn me into herself since I almost punched her when I was 13.  She only cares about herself and she's made that obvious.

What bugs me the most is that to my mom even hearing me talk is annoying, since I talk to myself a lot.  I do that because I can make a better conversation with myself than I ever could with anyone in my house.  What bugs me, too, is that I can't tell her the truth about who I'm really talking to, and I can't until I'm 18.  By then she can't do a fucking thing.

I'm also not afraid to say that if it weren't for recent events happening in my life I wouldn't be posting this reply right now.

But, knowing the internet, inb4 crawling or any other emo garbage.  I'm not emo, ew, just fucking tired of being controlled.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 21, 2010)

How do I managed to kill myself, I don't even--

Years ago, some selfish arse nutter jumper went and landed in front of a boy I knew. 
What a dick. D:<


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How do I managed to kill myself, I don't even--
> 
> Years ago, some selfish arse nutter jumper went and landed in front of a boy I knew.
> What a dick. D:<



Bah, people who go and jump on commuter rails are worse. It blocked transit for a couple of hours D:<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Bah, people who go and jump on commuter rails are worse. It blocked transit for a couple of hours D:<



Last time I was in London they were all "some delays due to a person under a train" and I was all "I WANT TO GO HOME, DAMNIT"

And imagine cleaning that crap up. You can't just dump it in a rubbish bag because there needs to be _something _in the coffin. Pah...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can't even afford to get my teeth checked.  I can't afford medication (I can't swallow it, either) and it's getting to the point where I can't afford school lunch.  How the hell am I going to afford a psychologist/psychiatrist?  I can't.
> 
> I will say, too, that for people thinking "oh you're just fine" or some shit: there is always more to the story.
> 
> ...



I can half relate to what you are going through. I say half because dad was always quite controlling. He'd make me and bro do our chores and if they were not done right he'd make us do it again. He would make me pick the trash up from round the garden where cats/foxes used to get into our trash and if I so much as missed one scrap of paper he would yell, not just point it out, growl/yell at me to pick it up. I couldn't do anything right for him. 

But it is not you, ratte, with the problem, it is those around you who have the problem, your mom and stepdad have the problem, your real dad has the problem. Reading your posts makes me think of "slave", that is the image I get, that they treat you as there slave cause they are too lazy to do anything for themselves. 

My advice is, It is not worth ending your life because THEY treat you like shit, you should think about the future, fuck what ya mother wants you to be, fuck what anyone else wants you to be, just be who you are.


I spent a year in an adult hostel, with 8 other people, all men, all older than me. I had to share the kitchen, bathrooms, lounge etc with them all. And it was HELL! The place itself was a freeking health hazard, but it was the oldest residents that pissed me off the most, I was there over a year and almost everyday they complained to staff about something petty about me. I had items stolen including food, I couldn't do anything without someone fucking complaining. So I sat upstairs in my room mostly. 

I had to put up with a lot of shit for a long time but I did it because I wanted to get an apartment which I now have, going through hell for a year was worth it. I actually felt like giving up in my last few months at the place, some nights I contemplated jumping off the cliff tops, other nights I felt like walking out and living on the streets which I threatened mom several times with that. I think it was sheer determination that I stuck it out.

Anyway the point to my story is, stick it out, yes it is going to be fucking tough, but life ain't easy, work towards your goals and keep those goals in mind. The end results will be worth going through all that crap, believe me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Last time I was in London they were all "some delays due to a person under a train" and I was all "I WANT TO GO HOME, DAMNIT"
> 
> And imagine cleaning that crap up. You can't just dump it in a rubbish bag because there needs to be _something _in the coffin. Pah...



Two of the most common causes for delays where I am in the UK are signal failure (Hooray for automated technology >.>) and maintenance.

Just some random pointless information.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Especially seeing how actually easy it is to die. I mean phisiologically of course. And yet so many people fail it. It says how hard it is to overcome the self-preservation instincts.



Oh, but I've found ways to sneak around the self-preservation instincts! Your body will not complicate things disguised well enough as natural functions, so you can even go to places like McDonald's and eat their stuff. Your body won't stop you.



Kilmore said:


> Suicide just makes you looks selfish. Why kill yourself and let the others have to either have a funeral or hide your body?



Funeral arrangements are often required after natural deaths too though, and they aren't always planned/payed for by the deceased. Some suicides account for the expense or bypass the whole "recoverable body" thing though.

This kinda makes me wonder what people generally like better: Burial or cremation?
Cremation is generally cheaper, I believe. You don't need a burial plot or whatever. And you're in an urn to rest with your family or be spread where you would've wanted. How awesome is that?



Ratte said:


> I can't even afford to get my teeth checked.  I can't afford medication (I can't swallow it, either) and it's getting to the point where I can't afford school lunch.  How the hell am I going to afford a psychologist/psychiatrist?  I can't.
> 
> I will say, too, that for people thinking "oh you're just fine" or some shit: there is always more to the story.
> 
> ...



Here's to getting the fuck out of that house, whether it's college or moving in with someone else. That's just a bad place to be. :[  <3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Oh, but I've found ways to sneak around the self-preservation instincts! Your body will not complicate things disguised well enough as natural functions, so you can even go to places like McDonald's and eat their stuff. Your body won't stop you.



Wow, I thought you'd say something about injecting dish washing liquid into your bloodstream, but holy hell, you're right like never.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ah...Sorry about that. If I had known I wouldn't of said it....


lol No worries Randy. You didn't know and even if ya did I'd know you weren't
saying it to be cruel. Just triggered the memory was all, but like I said it
happened 10 years ago and I'm plenty over it.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> lol No worries Randy. You didn't know and even if ya did I'd know you weren't
> saying it to be cruel. Just triggered the memory was all, but like I said it
> happened 10 years ago and I'm plenty over it.



Why are you braking lines mid-sentence?


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 21, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Why are you braking lines mid-sentence?


I'm edgy like that. Truly I have no idea. One of life's not so great mysteries, I suppose. I'll try to watch it if it bugs ya.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can't even afford to get my teeth checked. ... *snip*... But, knowing the internet, inb4 crawling or any other emo garbage.  I'm not emo, ew, just fucking tired of being controlled.



given that this is only one side and we can't know your parents' perspective, if this kinda stuff is leading you to think about suicide, maybe just get out of there. for example, find a cousin, aunt, uncle, friend, whatever that you know is okay and isn't going to be a real prick and just crash there for a couple weeks.. if you're old enough to get a job, get a job and move out. 

i know it seems too simple in a sense, but moving out of the house seems to me to be your best option... past that, there's always the local bin, you may be able to check yourself in there for a while if you feel you need it.

still, this is getting way off topic at this point.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Also you have people who set out to commit suicide but chicken out of it. Some people self harm and attempt suicide either for attention or a subtle cry for help.



I hate the ones that half-ass it, especially if it is for attention. You _hearin'_ Sylvia's ghost?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

Redregon said:


> given that this is only one side and we can't know your parents' perspective, if this kinda stuff is leading you to think about suicide, maybe just get out of there. for example, find a cousin, aunt, uncle, friend, whatever that you know is okay and isn't going to be a real prick and just crash there for a couple weeks.. if you're old enough to get a job, get a job and move out.
> 
> i know it seems too simple in a sense, but moving out of the house seems to me to be your best option... past that, there's always the local bin, you may be able to check yourself in there for a while if you feel you need it.
> 
> still, this is getting way off topic at this point.



They would never let me.  I have too much work from school to be able to have a job.  I just can't do both.  I'm 17 and unable to move.  There's nothing here in my bumfuck nowhere town of mine.


----------



## Ricia (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte, life may suck but death won't make it better. You're only 17, you've got plenty of time to get out and away from your crazy ass parents. I understand suicidal thoughts. I understand depression and helplessness. I battle this shit every single day and it's hard. If it becomes too hard for you, seek therapy. Many of them have sliding scales of payment. Believe me if you are truly suicidal they have to help you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte: Wanna buy a suicide kit? Just $15 plus shipping :3
Or you could just print out a copy of the OP and jump off the resulting stack of papers.



M. Le Renard said:


> (Typical blather showing he knows nothing about suicide.)


First off, the elderly have a higher suicide rate than teenagers.
Secondly, suicide is _not_ the easy option. To go on living requires no courage, because you at least know more-or-less what happens. But all people fear death to some degree because it's an uncertainty, agreed? And if suicide's really so easy, why do so many people suddenly want to live at the crucial moment?


----------



## Redregon (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> They would never let me.  I have too much work from school to be able to have a job.  I just can't do both.  I'm 17 and unable to move.  There's nothing here in my bumfuck nowhere town of mine.



nobody ever said independance and self-improvement would be easy. 

you have access to a wealth of opportunity and services to help you but nobody here can force you to use them.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 21, 2010)

ITT, I learned that Eli is ~34 or so.
Resplendent~ :twisted:


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 22, 2010)

In all honesty, I've been so depressed I felt to weak to commit suicide.

total teenage angst right there, brahs


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 22, 2010)

I had all my teenage angst as a tweenager. 

Now I think I'm going to have a mid-life crisis in highschool. -.-


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 22, 2010)

It sucks when stuff like that happens. Life likes mature some of us too fast.


----------



## Malkheus (Jan 23, 2010)

Sometimes it takes a lot for someone to actually try to die. To say the truth if they wanted death it's their own choices, we don't have the right to say anything about it . As well knew the "stuff and things" that comes with life we can't do much except try to help them. Death are just another form of hope trying to escape this hell we called life.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 24, 2010)

When I was younger, my mother used to babysit three sisters that lived next door to us while their mom was at work. One day, the oldest sister came home to find that their mother had shot herself.

A few weeks later, they moved to a different state, and I haven't seen or heard from them since. We never did find out if there was any discernable reason for why it happened. I was pretty young then, so it didn't impact me with full understanding at the time. But it's pretty solemn to look back and think about it now.

I used to converse with someone who I considered a particularly wonderful individual online. We'd spent a lot of time together and developed a strong friendship, but he'd always had very obvious issues with his life and depression. Things slowly got worse over time, he even linked me message board posts describing in great detail how much he hated the vile life he felt he was living. There came to a point where my attempts to reassure and comfort were simply being ignored. Eventually, he stopped showing up, and I havent seen him for three years going, now. I don't know what may have become of him.

In my own case, most of my teenage years were occupied by a quiet degredation of myself internally. It got to the point where I hated who I saw in the mirror and sat up at nights in my dark room, feeling silent and empty. Mostly, I felt alone. I never directly attempted suicide, but I fully believed that I would eventually be dead once my will to live ran out.

I'm still recovering from much of the damage I did to myself internally. It's taken a lot of thoguht-reinforcement on my part, a tremendous amount of hard work, and the support of a few very special people in my life, but I'm glad to say that I look to the future and see hopeful things, rather than bleak shadows.

To those who suffer from depression in any of it's forms, I pray that you can find a beacon of hope in your life to give you the will, strength, and courage to press on. One thing I had to come to understand for myself was that it doesn't make you weak or a failure to ask someone for help - it means you have the courage to do what frightens you in order to get better. It means you have the will to change, you just may not know how. 

Smiling feels so much more rewarding than tears. Although, I'll admit, I've cried plenty of tears with a smile, too! ^-^


----------

